# I'm new here, goat has lump in stomach



## Carmine (Sep 24, 2013)

Not sure if my goat has worms or a tumor or what. He has a lump in the side of his stomach behind his rib cage. I can move it up and down through his stomach and he doesn't seem to mind. He seems sad, and doesn't run around like he used to. His bleat is not normal either. He still eats normally as far as I can tell. You can def tell he's not feeling well though.
Anyone have any ideas? Money is very tight at the moment, so a vet is out of the question until Fri.

My goat is nearly 4 months old, male and is a Pygmy. Thanks everyone.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

could he have been horned by another goat? sounds like an injury. i'm sure there will other ideas he also sounds depressed. is he an only goat? does he have a temp of over 103.5? check his eyelids are the white or pink?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is his temp?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Did he have any injections? Behind the ribcage is a fairly common site for meds.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

what side? Are his poops normal? "Stomach" is not a descriptive term.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is the lump on his left side or right side? Take his temp..you want to see it between 101.5 and 103.5...I use a cheap digital from wal mart...easier to read : ) 
also as stated,,check his inner lower eye lids for color..you want to see deep pink to red..here is a link to show you how
http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.UkI7sWSDTL8


----------

